# (Consulta) Problemas con el wifi, dhcpcd ipv4ll timeout

## fellsword

Hiiii!

Tengo un problema, ya termine de instalar gentoo, pero no se conecta en linea.

iwconfig wlan0 essid *** key **********

dhcpcd wlan0

y manda

version **** starting

wlan0 upinterface No such file or directory

wlan0 waiting for carrier

*Aqui tarda un rato

time out

allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

gendhcpcd time out.

Uso wep hex.

Solo me falta eso para terminar mi instalación y después kde  :Very Happy: 

* Mi etc/conf.d/net

config_wlan0="dhcpcd"

----------

## esteban_conde

Puede ser cosa del driver de la tarjeta, tambien puede ser que la renombre y en vez de wlan0 sea wlan1 u otro nombre, por otro lado tambien puedes asignarle una IP con ifconfig + route add default gw $IP si te deja hacerlo, despues ajustas a tu gusto.

----------

## fellsword

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Puede ser cosa del driver de la tarjeta, tambien puede ser que la renombre y en vez de wlan0 sea wlan1 u otro nombre, por otro lado tambien puedes asignarle una IP con ifconfig + route add default gw $IP si te deja hacerlo, despues ajustas a tu gusto.

 

Ya lo intente, lo que veo, una vez llenado resolv y vuelvo a editarlo, se vacía.

EN la instalación antes de, si puedo usar links, descargar, etc.

En chroot de igual manera.

----------

## Arctic

 *fellsword wrote:*   

>  *esteban_conde wrote:*   Puede ser cosa del driver de la tarjeta, tambien puede ser que la renombre y en vez de wlan0 sea wlan1 u otro nombre, por otro lado tambien puedes asignarle una IP con ifconfig + route add default gw $IP si te deja hacerlo, despues ajustas a tu gusto. 
> 
> Ya lo intente, lo que veo, una vez llenado resolv y vuelvo a editarlo, se vacía.
> 
> EN la instalación antes de, si puedo usar links, descargar, etc.
> ...

 

Que le devuelve este tag  :

```
#ifconfig
```

Si vas a utilizar entorno grafico como kde ,para no liarte con la gestion y configuración de la red inalambrica es recomendable usar Wicd o NetworkManager ,supongo que Kde traerá algun gestor.Aunque supongo que ya lo sabes usar WEP hoy es un suicidio en seguridad ,plantéate usar WPA2 .

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

 *Arctic wrote:*   

>  *fellsword wrote:*    *esteban_conde wrote:*   Puede ser cosa del driver de la tarjeta, tambien puede ser que la renombre y en vez de wlan0 sea wlan1 u otro nombre, por otro lado tambien puedes asignarle una IP con ifconfig + route add default gw $IP si te deja hacerlo, despues ajustas a tu gusto. 
> 
> Ya lo intente, lo que veo, una vez llenado resolv y vuelvo a editarlo, se vacía.
> 
> EN la instalación antes de, si puedo usar links, descargar, etc.
> ...

 

Perdón por no contestar, estaba en exámenes y me volvían loco.

ifconfig

eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1d:09:37:f2:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 17  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 36  bytes 2176 (2.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 36  bytes 2176 (2.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

## En wlan0 no muestra eso, esto es de Arch  :Very Happy: , esto lo deja vació, pero si lo reconoce

wlan0: flags=****<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu ****

        inet *************  netmask ************  broadcast **************

        inet6 *****************  prefixlen ****  scopeid *****<link>

        ether *****************  txqueuelen ********  (Ethernet)

        RX packets ******** bytes *******************

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets *********  bytes ****************

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Pero si uso ifconfig wlan0 up

manda un error.

**********************

No sera que me falta instalar algo? Para que detecte o active la wlan0.

Uso gentoo-sources, no sera mejor usar genkernel?

Uso wireless-tools, *No se si esto importe. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

Instale dhcpcd dhcp pciutils ccache gentoolkit wireless-tools grub net-tools iw links y todo esto funciona en chroot.

# cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/   *En esta parte creo que no copia el archivo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=1

En esta parte cambio eth0 por wlan0, y dhcp por dhcpcd.

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start <---- Aquí manda un error.

"Si vas a utilizar entorno grafico como kde ,para no liarte con la gestion y configuración de la red inalambrica es recomendable usar Wicd o NetworkManager ,supongo que Kde traerá algun gestor.Aunque supongo que ya lo sabes usar WEP hoy es un suicidio en seguridad ,plantéate usar WPA2"

Aun no instalo el entorno gráfico, ¿instalo ya networkmanager?

Una cosa que note, en la instalación mientras estoy en chroot, comento las USE (#USE="****") pero aun así instala cosas, no hay problema? Por que no manda error.  :Very Happy: 

saludos y Gracias por responder  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fellsword

Mi pc es una dell xps m1330

usa iwl3945

----------

## Arctic

La configuración de la wifi siempre es mas sencillo y rápido desde un entorno gráfico ,lo cual no quiere decir que desde consola sea complicado.No uses genkernel ,tampoco tengas dhcp instalado no tiene sentido tener dhcpcd y dhcp a la vez , personalmente me quedo con dhcpcd.

Sería interesante que hicieses un dmesg en el momento en que levantas la wifi :

```
#dmesg
```

asi podremos saber de que se está quejando ,aunque sospecho que si te reconoce wlan0 en ifconfig es que el modulo esta correctamente cargado y udev ha creado el dispositivo, lo mas seguro es que te compilar dentro del kernel el soporte para WEP,WPA,etc...... eso se soluciona en cryptographic, supongo que tendras compilado el stack.

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

Pues todo anda bien.

Solo cuando inicio con gentoo, mientras todo se esta activando, la parte network salen "!!".

Por lo que veo, me falto instalar firmware, madwifi-ng, gnupg pinegpg mutt kgpg y editar

/etc/conf.d/net

config_wlan0= dhcpcd

preferred_apps= My_essid

copiar bien el resolv.conf

Espero con esto sirva. Si no, con el dvd de sabayon me guiare como esta configurado la parte de red.

----------

## Arctic

 *fellsword wrote:*   

> Pues todo anda bien.
> 
> Solo cuando inicio con gentoo, mientras todo se esta activando, la parte network salen "!!".
> 
> Por lo que veo, me falto instalar firmware, madwifi-ng, gnupg pinegpg mutt kgpg y editar
> ...

 

Lo del firmware supongo te lo ha soltado el dmesg, se soluciona emergiendo 

```
#emerge linux-firmware
```

 ............... madwifi no te hace falta  si usas una wireless intel ,con intel lo que se suele utilizar es wext  , pero viendo las lineas que estas añadiendo mejor usa un entorno grafico para administrar la wireless , lo del resolv.conf no tienes que editar nada, el solo añade los servidores de nombres.

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

Tienes toda la razón, e estado viendo la wiki desde sabayon.

Y si me hace falta instalar y editar unas cosillas.

Por curiosidad instale clementine por emerge en sabayon, duro 15 minutos la instalación, pfff. Ademas se sobrecalento la pc.

Sera por sabayon o mmmm no lo se. Pero no me gusto ese resultado.

Aun la pienso en instalar gentoo. Ahora que estoy de vacaciones si puedo probarla hasta romper gentoo o que gentoo rompa mi pc por tanta compilación.. Pero ya entrando a clases no creo mantener gentoo.

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Arctic

Clementine es un gran gestor de bibliotecas musicales multiplataforma ,lo tienes en la rama oficial de portage, no hace falta que los instales del overlay de sabayon .El pc no se te sobrecalento por sabayon, da igual de donde tomes los ebuilds, seguramente tu ventilador no sea capaz de disipar todo el calor de la CPU bien por que donde vives la temperatura ambiental es muy alta o porque es insuficiente, mi equipo puede estar dias con un test de stress extremo en la CPU que nunca se sobrecalienta.gracias a un equipo de refrigeracion acorde al procesador, en gentoo es importante tener en cuenta estos aspectos el que no quiera compilar tiene alternativas como debian o fedora.

Salu2

----------

## fellsword

Solo quería probar portage por que la consideran muy buena, pero no me gusto los resultados. En cambio me gusto como trabaja entropy, solo que es igual de tardado jajaja.

Eso de la temperatura tengo mis dudas jaja, pero bueno puede ser.

Hasta que no pruebe gentoo minimo una semana no puedo juzgar  :Very Happy: 

Mientras seguiré intentando instalar.

----------

